# Help please



## Loustsoul (Aug 13, 2011)

Can I change my ip address? I think I have been caught looking for another job on the company wifi using my phone. I am not sure if it can be tracked but I can't afford to lose my job before I find a new one.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## frickandfrak (Jun 24, 2011)

They aren't tracking your ip address, they are probably tracking your MAC address. That's hardware specific... The only way to hide is to use a proxy server, which will disguise your web search. I dunno any android proxy servers though....

Use the 4G!


----------



## Loustsoul (Aug 13, 2011)

Thank you. I know 4g

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------

